# Great Rock,Jazz and Blues Instrumentals.....



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)

*There may be the occasional voice or chant, but no significant lyrics......



*


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)

Despite the band's name, these intros/outros are actually quiet, sad pieces, not the fast, heavy music they normally make.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Desperado (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Desperado (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## MaryL (Aug 18, 2018)

Love the retro stuff.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Desperado (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2018)

My favorite version.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)

This band is an all instrumental one, sort of an experimental extreme metal band.  The timing/tempo changes must be damned hard to remember.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> This band is an all instrumental one, sort of an experimental extreme metal band.  The timing/tempo changes must be damned hard to remember.


i see what you mean....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


>



Have you ever wondered what older musicians, particularly those who were more experimental, might have done with today's modern equipment?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


it would be interesting wouldnt it?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)

some nice guitar work by Eddie Hazel....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Desperado (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Tehon (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Desperado (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2018)

jr brown 

surf medley


----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2018)

little wing cover by 

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


>



I posted that back on the first page.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i kinda thought you did, but was to lazy to go and check...lol....sorry....


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)

This is one of my favorite instrumentals from a metal band.  It's a lot more mellow than their normal music.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## westwall (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Aug 19, 2018)

This song was supposedly made by the two brothers who are the vocalist/guitarist and drummer for Gojira as a present for their mother on her 50th birthday, with the speech at the beginning being a voicemail from their uncle to their mother.  It wasn't made with the intent of being released.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)

Hope this qualifies


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 19, 2018)

Slippin in a little Bluegrass...

Rhonda Vincent & The Rage - Instrumental Medley [Live at WAMU's Bluegrass Country]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 19, 2018)

Good ole' Harvey plays some blues!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 19, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


>


While I don't agree much with your politics, Harry, you have good taste in music!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Good ole' Harvey plays some blues!


he is a fine guitarist....did some good stuff with Canned Heat....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yea we do butt heads out there....but thats the thing about music,sit down put the music on and everyone seems to have a good time....thanks Ed...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 20, 2018)

depotoo said:


>


Phil Collins as composer and drummer


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

With John Sykes and Zakk Wylde on guitars.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 21, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 21, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Dick Foster (May 29, 2020)

Far too many to mention.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 29, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


I still think. Carnival is the best album they ever put out and it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## the other mike (May 29, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (May 30, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Spyro Gyra, that's a band who had some cool album covers you don't hear mention of often just as you don't often hear about PASSPORT:


----------



## the other mike (May 30, 2020)

Speaking of strange covers


----------



## the other mike (May 30, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


I see no one is going to give credit to rock-jazz instrumentalist legend Jean-Luc Ponty's fire-like violin work so I better.  I watched him play from 15 feet away.  Turn it up.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ralphe Armstrong has some wicked bass lines on that album..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

westwall said:


>


I am not jealous of them. rain+motorcycle=pain.
That's some great music, whoever it is.
Not much is faster than a motorcycle that's available to the general public.
I used to know this old man that went over the bridge (Gandy) every day going over 100 on a GPZ 900.
You can get well over 100 before the hump and the radar. I could hit 80 in 3 seconds and 3 gears.
That was one them first 4v/cyl engines.
My fastest ever ride..169 mph on the Tampa Crosstown..the helmet started choking me so I had to slow down.
That was on a Honda Interceptor 750 gassed up with jet fuel from the airport and a friend let me ride. 
Red, White, and Blue bike, they only made them for a couple years. They did perform, I can testify to that!


----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)

The bass line at 5:58

Ralphe Armstrong bass, Allen Holdsworth and Daryl Steurmer on guitars.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Totally.  I've loved and followed Ralphe since he was 18 years old and he and Michael Walden played in a local band in Queens New York, which is where John McLaughlin found both and picked them up for his Orchestra.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


> The bass line at 5:58
> 
> Ralphe Armstrong bass, Allen Holdsworth and Daryl Steurmer on guitars.


I have an original first run pressing LP of that album!


----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)

1976


----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)

Someone else has posted this here before, I
remember. Marion M I think....on another thread

How to play ^


----------



## the other mike (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 2, 2020)

Robben Ford and/or Larry Carlton on guitars I believe....


----------



## Mindful (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 19, 2020)

Nobody can touch this.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 24, 2020)

Uploaded today from Germany.
Thanks Martin.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 27, 2020)

This cat is just _sick_. He makes Steve Vai look like he's in
stepdad speed.

Not just physical shredding but everything. His mind is working like
Paganini or one of those musical geniuses.

I love those casual little squeals and killer little Zakk- pick harmonic vibratos
with no whammy bar.
Sweet 7 string too.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 2, 2020)




----------

